# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  آموزش فارسی Rational Rose

## M.GhanaatPisheh

نمی دونم این Post مال کدوم یک از دوستان بود  لطفا خودتون اعلام کنید.
آموزش Rational Rose به زبان فارسی

----------


## Moharram

جناب *dot_net_lover*
این فایلو قبلا تو این آدرس upload کرده بودم :
آموزش Rational Rose بصورت PDF

خیلی ممنون که پیداش کردین .

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

من Upload کردم.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## farzad-e

ببخشید میشه بگین این فایله رو از کجا می تونیم Download اش بکنیم ؟ من همه جای صفحه رو گشتم چیزی رو ندیدم . راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## jannati

در همین تاپیکی که آقا حامد گذاشتند اگه در قسمت فایل ضمیمه روی لینک کلیک کنید قابل دانلود هست!!!!!

----------

